# Question re: studio lighting & D90



## Aenjell (Jan 5, 2010)

I have some older Photographer's Warehouse Medalights model PG3001ML that I had been using with my F5. I have recently upgraded to a D90.  The sales person that sold me the AS-15 adapter to be able to connect my lights said that I needed to check with the lighting manufacturer to make sure there was no "power back" coming through the sync cord to my D90.  It was not a problem if there had been any with the F5 due to it being film but they said it could cause serious problems for my D90. I have been calling and emailing the manufacturer with no response.  
Has anyone had any experience with these particular lights and connecting them to digital cameras?
Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 5, 2010)

That is called 'flash trigger voltage' and if the lights use a higher trigger voltage than your camera can handle...you would need to find a solution or risk damaging your camera.

With a multimeter, you could measure the voltage for the lights but you need to know what the D90 is rated for.  

I don't know for sure, but I'd guess that the D90 has a fairly high rating, probably as high or higher than your F5.  So if they worked with the F5, they will probably work fine with the D90.  It being a digital body _shouldn't_ matter because we are talking about the flash trigger circuitry, which I would think would be the pretty much the same in either camera.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 5, 2010)

I never heard of there being a problem connecting lights the way you do. 
I use this one General Brand | Hot Shoe to PC Adapter | SF943 | B&H Photo Video with either dynalights and/or alienbees and _no problems_


----------

